# LGB Stainz Repair



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

I have one of the older 2020 Stainz (metal rods), and the cross bar pieces broke off. This is leaving one of the rods dangling (happened on both sides). Does anyone know how to properly disassemble these pieces and reassemble them? I believe these are the parts I need:

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/crosshead-black-20100-e072-p-5683.html

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/connecting-wcrosshead-metal-left-right-20100-p-5698.html

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

did the crosshead break or the parts you showed ? if its the parts you showed why did they break?


----------



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Scott....It was both that broke. The hands of a curious toddler.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Here is a link re how to disassemble a Stainz - it is really to fit decoders, the instuctions come in the article.

http://shop.waltonsmodels.co.uk/Stainz.php

Yours Peter.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to remove part 35, then remove the screw holding part 72. Now just remove it, and it was probably glued into the steam chest.


----------



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Peter....I had found this article, but it doesn't address the wheels and rods. I have yet to find any documentation on this?

Thanks!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, The PDF re them may help re the wheels 

Here is a link to it - http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2020-1.PDF


For some reason it does not like the full address, please copy it ( include all up to the word 'PDF' and put it into your browser

You could also join the LGB world forum who know far more about them than me. http://www.lgbworld.com/

For spares Champex-linden are the ones to contact their website is also in English http://www.champex-linden.de/index_e.htm

Hope that helps.

Yours Peter


----------

